# The Nintendo Wii U turns 5 years old



## animex2k9 (Nov 18, 2017)

Congrats on a 5 years of failure!


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 18, 2017)

I skipped the Wii U entirely. I only played it with my brother to play Mario Kart and Sm4sh. Super Mario 3D World I played on CEMU. It was and still is Nintendo's worst console to date. Not even subjectively. It tanked, and for good reason. The infamous tablet was a BAD attempt at bringing Dual Screen to the home console. Believe it or not, I believe the Switch is what the Wii U should have been.. Minus the lack of the extra screen.


----------



## emigre (Nov 18, 2017)

I was working in retail when the Wii U launch and you knew on then it wasn't going to do well. It was a very difficult to sell at launch because of the price, lack of killer material and everyone knowing the PS4/Xbone coming soon.

I still bought one. I still regret buying it. At least Bayo2 was ballin'.


----------



## Ryccardo (Nov 18, 2017)

Bought mine on a deal (170 €) for Xenoblade X only... actually, it spent its first three weeks as a Youtube/Memeverse machine 

Excellent game was bought and played, used Mario Kart and NSMBU (replaced 3 times to get a non-scratched copy...) to fill the occasional burnout from said huge game, then patience paid off - it was the day of "Brazilian exploit", CFW you had to compile yourself, and wupserver - and it only got better in the next couple of months

(Standard sized) gamepad battery sucks very hard, though


----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 18, 2017)

Damn thing still only costs $50 less than a brand new Switch.


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 18, 2017)

I love my Wii U to this day. I regularly play it, and it's an excellent device for watching anime on the TV with friends. The games were great, even if 3rd party support was crud.
May the console rest in peace!


----------



## Flame (Nov 18, 2017)

the reason people dont own a Wii U. last gen graphics, poor 3rd party support, difficult to make games for, poor release line-up, poor marketing, expensive peripherals 

but if Santa Claus is reading .. you fat cunt give me one, ive been a better boy then @PokeAcer , still need to be added to my collection.


----------



## Scarlet (Nov 18, 2017)

It's a shame it flopped so hard. The system was weak, and seems poorly designed to a lot of people; but the real failure came from its branding and marketing. It needed to do more to tell people it was a new an brilliant system, not just some add-on for the Wii. It was the second console I ever got at launch and honestly, I regret nothing about the choice. It had its own set of fun and creative titles, as well as breathing an unexpected air of life into already brilliant games such as _Wind Waker _and _Twilight Princess_. I never knew how much better they could be with a few touch ups. 

I'm really quite glad the Switch has taken off the way it has. It tells me Nintendo are learning from their mistakes with the Wii U. Now we just have to hope they give those who avoided the Wii U a chance to play its some of its excellent library.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 18, 2017)

Bought my WiiU day one, still loving my failure


----------



## pedro702 (Nov 18, 2017)

i bought mine with the new super mario bros u bundle and i dont regret it one bit, with homebrew you can basicaly every nintendo console on wiiu except for 3ds and now switch its an amazing system imo.


----------



## wormdood (Nov 18, 2017)

until now i did not realize that the wiiu only lasted about 4 years before they stopped production . . . or rather nintendo finally realized (after 4 years) that the wiiu was a lame dog and got tired of dragging it along when nintendo walks it 

but at least let me be bowser in mario party


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 18, 2017)

On the other hand, the Switch is a success and I'm happy to see it going so well.
I'm also very nicely impressed about this system. It works damn well, and it doesn't feel cheap at all.


----------



## NicoAICP (Nov 18, 2017)

Memoir said:


> It was and still is Nintendo's worst console to date


*cough* VirtualBoy *cough*


----------



## KiiWii (Nov 18, 2017)

Still got my white 8gb from day one and 32gb black for the original exploits.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 18, 2017)

NicoAICP said:


> *cough* VirtualBoy *cough*



This late into the game, there's no excuse for the Wii U. Virtualboy came at the wrong time in my opinion.


----------



## VashTS (Nov 18, 2017)

Wii U is great. just a matter if you're a nintendo fan boy or not. if you are, then its great


----------



## wormdood (Nov 18, 2017)

Memoir said:


> This late into the game, there's no excuse for the Wii U. Virtualboy came at the wrong time in my opinion.


as an owner of one (still in my collection from my childhood) i can safely say that that system was so crap that the timing could never have been correct . . . it's simply rubbish


----------



## joepassive (Nov 18, 2017)

This console is, amazing, really. but only if you are a nintendo fan. the Wii U had some of nintendo greats - but nothing more. I love it, but mainly because i converted it into the best thing ever - a way to play every disc game nintendo ever did. I love Mario maker and splatoon, but I also love being able to play wii and gamecube on it


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Nov 18, 2017)

I'm probably one of the few who loves their Wii U, it's library is killer, the gamepad was comfortable and had some cool features in games that properly used it. It was a shame that it failed, but from it's remains came the Switch, an infinitely better system in my eyes.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinsCool said:


> Bought my WiiU day one, still loving my failure


If we're talking about the best failures, Wii U is No.1


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 18, 2017)

wormdood said:


> as an owner of one (still in my collection from my childhood) i can safely say that that system was so crap that the timing could never have been correct . . . it's simply rubbish


I won't lie. I actually forget it's a thing.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 18, 2017)

i guess most part of people would say
who cares


----------



## Shadowfied (Nov 18, 2017)

Huge failure of a console but do not regret buying it the slightest. Many great exclusives. I'm a PC gamer and only buy consoles for exclusives anyway (except on the Switch), and I've had more reasons to turn on my Wii U than I have my PS4 yet.

Great writeup!


----------



## Stephano (Nov 18, 2017)

I want a Wii U so badly 
Me and my girlfriend are saving up for one right now. We are a 3rd of the way there


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Nov 18, 2017)

When my mates and I first saw the Wii U, we're like, "Oh cool, a tablet for the Wii." Yeah, even we dedicated Nintendo fans didn't know that the Wii U was a brand new console until a year after its reveal, which says _a lot._ Years later, sometime in late 2013, my brother and I were at Target and saw a Wii U demo kiosk for the first time. We took turns playing Wind Waker HD and to our surprise, ended up loving the system and the GamePad controller! Later that year, we bought a Wii U with Wind Waker HD. Honestly at the time, it felt like a solid buy. Playing games off the TV was a huge boon and it could play all our old Wii games. Ended up buying only a handful of other titles over the course of its lifetime, the only memorable non-Zelda ones being Mario Kart 8 and Smash Bros. It stayed its welcome and left as soon as it needed to. Commercial failure, but somewhat decent in my books.

Then the Switch, baby! Already, I've bought more Switch games this year than all my Wii U games combined, and that's saying _a lot._ That "off-TV" play became "take your game anywhere" and I freaking love it. Already forgotten about the Wii U, it was Wii --> Switch for all I care. Lovin' my Switch <3


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 18, 2017)

Great console that had a lot of potential, but was unfortunately overlooked by developers and consumers.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Nov 18, 2017)

Stephano said:


> I want a Wii U so badly
> Me and my girlfriend are saving up for one right now. We are a 3rd of the way there


Find any good deals on a used Wii U? Should be kinda cheap, at least in the $100-200 range, I bet.


----------



## migles (Nov 18, 2017)

wii u is a console that appeals me more than the switch....
even if i would end up using it just for the wii part... 
sadly it had a quick death, 5 years, seems like i seen the console being released a month ago with that zombie game


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 18, 2017)

The amount of good Wii U games can be counted on one hand.

FUCK YOU NINTENDO!!
I WANTED MARIO GALAXY 3!


----------



## AutumnWolf (Nov 18, 2017)

The day I got BOTW my sister was like "How are you playing that game on your Wii U? Isn't BOTW a Nintendo Switch game?" then I tried to explain her that the Switch version was a port of the Wii U version... she was so confused


----------



## Ryccardo (Nov 18, 2017)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> When my mates and I first saw the Wii U, we're like, "Oh cool, a tablet for the Wii."


I get your original point but... the real Wii tablet was actually made (Udraw) and it nearly killed a large 3rd party when they tried to port it to PS360, think about it 

Oh sure, when I returned my non-working NSMBU, one of the first questions was "which console are you using it on"?


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Nov 18, 2017)

Ryccardo said:


> I get your original point but... the real Wii tablet was actually made (Udraw) and it nearly killed a large 3rd party when they tried to port it to PS360, think about it
> 
> Oh sure, when I returned my non-working NSMBU, one of the first questions was "which console are you using it on"?


I meeeean, THQ was kinda borked long before the Udraw. Then they thought Udraw would be a big sell for some reason and threw them selves even deeper into the bankruptcy hellhole that they never could get out of, ahaha.


----------



## dpad_5678 (Nov 18, 2017)

Well, one console was a massive failure and now this one is the best console with the most potential of all time.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Nov 18, 2017)

dpad_5678 said:


> Well, one console was a massive failure and now this one is the best console with the most potential of all time.


Now they better not spoil that potential!
Knowing Nintendo...


----------



## Lacius (Nov 18, 2017)

I play my Wii U a lot more than I play anything else.


----------



## VitaType (Nov 18, 2017)

~Deleted~


----------



## gamemasteru03 (Nov 18, 2017)

The sad thing is that I sold my Wiiu 2 days ago to help get enough money to build a gaming computer. But the even sadder thing is that I don't care much that I sold it because I can play most of the games on cemu ounce I manage to build a gaming computer.


----------



## zlaco123 (Nov 18, 2017)

Bought myself one 4 months ago and im loving it.still has great killer games and its pretty cool for use


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Nov 18, 2017)

Scarlet said:


> It's a shame it flopped so hard. The system was weak, and seems poorly designed to a lot of people; but the real failure came from its branding and marketing. It needed to do more to tell people it was a new an brilliant system, not just some add-on for the Wii. It was the second console I ever got at launch and honestly, I regret nothing about the choice. It had its own set of fun and creative titles, as well as breathing an unexpected air of life into already brilliant games such as _Wind Waker _and _Twilight Princess_. I never knew how much better they could be with a few touch ups.
> 
> I'm really quite glad the Switch has taken off the way it has. It tells me Nintendo are learning from their mistakes with the Wii U. Now we just have to hope they give those who avoided the Wii U a chance to play its some of its excellent library.


Another issue a lot of people had is that the commercials painted it as a family friendly console the kids wanted (when Nintendo actually bothered with commercials). Nobody I knew had issues with that, but people I know don't buy super heavily into marketing and take commercials super seriously.

I do enjoy the games I have for it, and their are quite a few games I'd still like to get that I don't have yet.


----------



## kehkou (Nov 18, 2017)

I'm a dirty stinking pirate so my Wii U has been my partner in crime (sorry 3DS). It is a very good system, but I can't help but conclude that it would have been more of a commercial success if it was turning 10 today instead.


----------



## lordelan (Nov 18, 2017)

Still my fav console ever.


----------



## fille (Nov 18, 2017)

i still have mine,almost 60 games,only the exclusives and it is hacked now with cbh.
but its still like new,but i collecting consoles,never do it away till i can't game anymore,probably cause i'm to old then.


----------



## Glyptofane (Nov 18, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> I love my Wii U to this day. I regularly play it, and it's an excellent device for watching anime on the TV with friends. The games were great, even if 3rd party support was crud.
> May the console rest in peace!


Amen, brother. I hope to be playing my Wii U for at least another 5 years to come.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 18, 2017)

A better paper weight than a console.
Putting it into perspective that it only now turns 5 is probably the most pathetic thing to realize. But i'm glad Nintendo moved on from that abysmal failure and actually made a really awesome console, that they advertised and actually had the games in the works to support it.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 18, 2017)

animex2k9 said:


> Congrats on a 5 years of failure!



Oh, what a witty and grammatically correct comment. Anyone who shares this opinion can go and suck it. Seriously. Wii U was and still is a great console, and just because it doesn't suit the commercial tastes of GTA, CS:GO, CoD or whatever the current fad game fans, doesn't make it a failure. Wii U was more successful than you'll ever be, and it's a mass produced piece of consumer hardware, while you're a human being. Makes one think. Go watch a video of some dude yelling at the screen while he's streaming an FPS. That seems to be your scene.


----------



## BQuail (Nov 18, 2017)

Mariko said:


> Oh, what a witty and grammatically correct comment. Anyone who shares this opinion can go and suck it. Seriously. Wii U was and still is a great console, and just because it doesn't suit the commercial tastes of GTA, CS:GO, CoD or whatever the current fad game fans, doesn't make it a failure. Wii U was more successful than you'll ever be, and it's a mass produced piece of consumer hardware, while you're a human being. Makes one think. Go watch a video of some dude yelling at the screen while he's streaming an FPS. That seems to be your scene.





WAAAAAAAAAH!! Someone doesn't like what I like! Cry some more why don't ya.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 18, 2017)

BQuail said:


> WAAAAAAAAAH!! Someone doesn't like what I like!



I don't like this go-to negative opinion so many people seem to have about the Wii U. People, who in most cases aren't the target audience. What I like is constructive criticism. Nice way to contribute, by the way. Keep writing things like that, and you might be in the 20s on your post count by Monday, noob.


----------



## BQuail (Nov 18, 2017)

Mariko said:


> I don't like this go-to negative opinion so many people seem to have about the Wii U. People, who in most cases aren't the target audience. What I like is constructive criticism. Nice way to contribute, by the way. Keep writing things like that, and you might be in the 20s on your post count by Monday, noob.




Lol. That was so ridiculous I could pick apart every single sentence. But I’ll just say this. I actually enjoy the Wii U. I just thought it was pathetic the way you pissed your pants with rage and personally insulted over a silly, throw-away joke. But hey, gotta do something to make yourself feel better about your miserable, basement dwelling life.


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 18, 2017)

This reminds me that my youngest sister's birthday is tomorrow. Interesting. I got the Wii U in December 2014, the 32GB black deluxe edition that came with Super Mario 3D World and Nintendo Land. Almost 3 years and I still have never ever ever taken them out of their cases. Yeah, someday maybe. The real games I bought for support were Bayonetta 1&2, Mario Kart 8, and Super Smash Bros. I didn't play much MK8, but I played a whole lot of the other games. I also got a Gamecube controller and the adapter, it was bundled with SSB4. A Wii U Pro controller for Bayonetta. That was enough for me, I would like to get more games, but given the timing of when I got the console, at the end of its peak year, I'm more interested in getting a Switch. I don't know why it was made, it wasn't so much a successor of the Wii, but rather a stunted evolution, whereas Switch is the true successor. For that, it has such an awkward legacy, like a better version of Virtual Boy. Except Wii U was unintentional. An unintentional buffer between Wii and Switch. I never got with the main controller, it begged an investment in the Wii U Pro. Maybe without Wii U though, there wouldn't be a Switch. Like if there was no Dragon Ball Evolution, there wouldn't be the Dragon Ball Z movies and Dragon Ball Super. A failure can be appreciated for at least giving way to a success.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 18, 2017)

Mariko said:


> I don't like this go-to negative opinion so many people seem to have about the Wii U. People, who in most cases aren't the target audience. What I like is constructive criticism. Nice way to contribute, by the way. Keep writing things like that, and you might be in the 20s on your post count by Monday, noob.


I remember much confusion at the launch.
Lots of People asked the Salsesman at my lokal Media store whether the WiiU is a new console or just an Wii Console with a new Controller.


----------



## DarthDub (Nov 18, 2017)

I love my Wii U so much. It's a better homebrew machine than the Wii! I can play Gamecube, Wii, and Wii U games with the Gamepad thanks to Wii VC injects! Can also play a lot of older game systems thanks to Retroarch. I'm also typing this from my Wii U Gamepad as we speak!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 18, 2017)

The Wii U was, in my opinion, the Sega Saturn of its generation.  While I see Nintendo fans often comparing it to the Dreamcast instead of the Saturn, doing that seems to ignore the position both companies were in when they launched their respective consoles.

Both systems were released riding high on the heels of a very popular console, yet failed to deliver.  Both systems had botched marketing, leaving many consumers either confused or uninterested.  Both systems were missing some key players that could have made the system more successful (I'm not saying that Super Mario 3D World is as bad as Sonic 3D Blast, quite the contrary, but it certainly wasn't what people were expecting from a 3D Mario game.  We also lacked any new titles from franchises like Metroid, and, until the very end of console's lifespan, Zelda).  

Both systems were representative of a company at it's lowest; both systems were what forced their respective companies to reconsider their approaches, their strategies at competing within the gaming market.
Yet both systems had their fair share of excellent and unorthodox games, games that honestly didn't deserve the system they were released on.

The Nintendo Switch seems to be doing an excellent job at making a comeback for Nintendo, perhaps better than the Dreamcast was doing for SEGA.  Let's hope Nintendo won't share SEGA's fate.


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 18, 2017)

The wiiu is imho Nintendo's Dreamcast: an awesome system with great (but few) games, sided with terrible marketing and even worse timing.

The marketing is in the name. The E3 announcement was a joke (the actual announcement ended with a "huh... So what's the new name" feeling), third party support dropped quickly and sales with it. And while EA certainly played it dirty and e.g. sold mass effect 3 Wii for the same price as the trilogy elsewhere, it wasn't just their fault. Ubisoft couldn't break even on zombiiu because development costs were to high and everybody just bought the systems for a freaking Mario side scroller.
Worse: after Nintendo announced (but before release date), Sony and Microsoft announced their next gen consoles, thus directly stealing all the wind in the wiiu's sales.

End result: the poor thing was on a downward spiral from the start. Tablets were barely less in tech and much more mobile, consoles (and their support) were on yet another raised standard and Nintendo did their usual _innovation_ (which is not what people really want if you look clear enough).

... But the actual system is more than decent. I've got mine since launch day and had plenty of great hours with it. I've used the fit tracker to jog, played through Batman, Rayman and nsmbu (there's no denying: it's a good platformer). Nintendo land had some fun party moments. And it did what competition didn't: full backwards compatibility.

In the end, i can't deny that the best feature few on me: the offscreen modus. These days, i game a lot on it while sitting next to my girlfriend who watches television. That the having scene allows Wii games and GameCube games to be played this way only increases that greatness.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 18, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> A better paper weight than a console.
> Putting it into perspective that it only now turns 5 is probably the most pathetic thing to realize. But i'm glad Nintendo moved on from that abysmal failure and actually made a really awesome console, that they advertised and actually had the games in the works to support it.


When I saw this thread in the recent content list I thought it was like a 2 or 3 year old bump, I can't believe it's legit only been 5 years since the Wii Useless launched. How depressing. 

At least Nintendo realized it was shit and expedited the Switch. Even if I don't particularly like how the Switch turned out, I can definitely say it's a much better console than the Wii U was.


----------



## fille (Nov 18, 2017)

i like the switch and own 1,but why can't nintendo makes a console with xbox one x specs,always that lowend hardware,its because i like nintendo and their games that i each time buy their consoles,but i hope their next console will be on par or even more power full than xbox one x or ps5.


----------



## DarthDub (Nov 18, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> The Wii U was, in my opinion, the Sega Saturn of its generation.  While I see Nintendo fans often comparing it to the Dreamcast instead of the Saturn, doing that seems to ignore the position both companies were in when they launched their respective consoles.
> 
> Both systems were released riding high on the heels of a very popular console, yet failed to deliver.  Both systems had botched marketing, leaving many consumers either confused or uninterested.  Both systems were missing some key players that could have made the system more successful (I'm not saying that Super Mario 3D World is as bad as Sonic 3D Blast, quite the contrary, but it certainly wasn't what people were expecting from a 3D Mario game.  We also lacked any new titles from franchises like Metroid, and, until the very end of console's lifespan, Zelda).
> 
> ...


Just a reminder that the Wii U sold more than the Sega Saturn and Sega Dreamcast combined. I personally don't see Wii U as a failure when there's over 15 million sales worldwide. For comparison, that's 50% of people that own an X-BOX One at 30 million sales. Interesting, huh?


----------



## lordkaos (Nov 18, 2017)

Incredible, only just 5 years and it is already dead.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 18, 2017)

lordkaos said:


> Incredible, only just 5 years and it is already dead.


Well, the Console still has a life of it´s own thanks to Homebrew.


----------



## supergamer368 (Nov 18, 2017)

Wii U’s fun, but I just bought a Switch


----------



## dpad_5678 (Nov 18, 2017)

It's really not a _terrible_ console. 

The Wii remote and nunchucks felt great and didn't hurt your hand after long periods of use. The Wii U Pro Controller was also very nice feeling, and the gamepad too if it weren't for the trashy screen resolution. 

The thing is, the console was way too underpowered thus limiting it on every level.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Nov 18, 2017)

Basically my reaction to it's death.


----------



## Gizametalman (Nov 18, 2017)

I've literally, never played it.
Still using my old Gamecube'd Wii.


----------



## osaka35 (Nov 18, 2017)

perfect emulation machine. plays gamecube and wii off hardware, more or less, and everything else emulates well. it's nice to be able to play such rhings on the gamepad with a tv show in the background.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 18, 2017)

Wii U might have been a huge flop, but I still had a lot of fun with it. It had a decent number of fun 1st party games.
Man, I can't believe it's only been 5 years. That means the Wii U was basically abandoned by Nintendo after only around/less than 4 years. Once they announced that BotW would be multiplatform that basically meant they had abandoned the Wii U.


----------



## zoogie (Nov 18, 2017)

Ahh yes, the WiiU. 
The $300 Wii controller with nogames that was also secretly a game console with some fun games.


----------



## bbking67 (Nov 18, 2017)

Very good console with a huge library of classics... maybe not the innovating console the Wii was, but very good.  The Switch is conceptually better, but then again the Wii U is 100% backwards compatible with the Wii and a hacked Wii U is compatible with the Gamecube as well.

BoTW and 2 HD remakes of Zelda games alone almost make it worth getting.  If you just go with the Nintendo classics alone you have a very solid library that will be fondly remembered.  The Gamecube also underwhelmed but yet it was a good system with many excellent games (Windwaker, Melee, Sunshine, Air Ride, etc.)

I think nintendo expected an improved version of the Wii with HD graphics would sell well, but in my mind it was a couple of years late and not different enough.  The pricepoint was also problematic... its biggest competition may have been the Wii and Wii Classic.

In my house we have all the major console (and everything straight back to Atari VCS) and I'll tell you the Wii U gets a LOT of playtime.  There's no better console to fire up at a party either.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 18, 2017)

The Wii U had a very short life. It was a failure but still has some great exclusives on it. Donkey Kong Country Tropical Freeze, Pikmin 3, Super Mario 3D World, Paper Mario: Colour Splash (this game gets a lot of hate but I love it), Tokyo: Mirage Sessions, Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker and Nintendo Land. As far as multiplatform games go the PC is generally the best option, though the Wii U had a handful of solid ports including Need for Speed: Most Wanted, Sonic and Allstars Racing Transformed and Bayonetta.

I did hope that Mario Kart 8 and them Sm4sh would save the Wii U and while they did increase sales they just couldn't reverse the system's failures.

I chose not to include Sm4sh or Bayonetta 2 as Wii U exclusives because they're probably going to come out on the Switch.

It's biggest fuck up was the gamepad. Very few games used it well and the Pro Controller was way more comfortable.


----------



## bbking67 (Nov 18, 2017)

leafeon34 said:


> The Wii U had a very short life. It was a failure but still has some great exclusives on it. Donkey Kong Country Tropical Freeze, Pikmin 3, Super Mario 3D World, Paper Mario: Colour Splash (this game gets a lot of hate but I love it), Tokyo: Mirage Sessions, Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker and Nintendo Land. As far as multiplatform games go the PC is generally the best option, though the Wii U had a handful of solid ports including Need for Speed: Most Wanted, Sonic and Allstars Racing Transformed and Bayonetta.
> 
> I did hope that Mario Kart 8 and them Sm4sh would save the Wii U and while they did increase sales they just couldn't reverse the system's failures.
> 
> ...



If Nintendo is smart they will reissue as much as they can from the Wii U!  Im sure they will continue to do so.  I'd love to see HD versions of Ocarina and Majors (which they already kind of did on the 3DS).


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 18, 2017)

bbking67 said:


> If Nintendo is smart they will reissue as much as they can from the Wii U!  Im sure they will continue to do so.  I'd love to see HD versions of Ocarina and Majors (which they already kind of did on the 3DS).


The hell do you mean "kind of"?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 18, 2017)

bbking67 said:


> If Nintendo is smart they will reissue as much as they can from the Wii U!  Im sure they will continue to do so.  I'd love to see HD versions of Ocarina and Majors (which they already kind of did on the 3DS).


Yes, it makes perfect business sense to re-release every good Wii U on the Switch.


----------



## bbking67 (Nov 19, 2017)

Memoir said:


> The hell do you mean "kind of"?



Well it's a proper remake alright but the 3DS is not actually HD.  I would expect a remake the caliber of the other two HD Zeldas.  Don't get me wring, Ocarina and Majora are great on the 3DS!


----------



## dpad_5678 (Nov 19, 2017)

I just want more DKC games


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 19, 2017)

I remember getting hyped on the night before, waiting at Cinnabon at mall, which was next to Gamestop (still is). I remember waiting in line with my ticket Sunday morning and taking it home to my apartment. Hmm. Time flies.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 19, 2017)

bbking67 said:


> Well it's a proper remake alright but the 3DS is not actually HD.  I would expect a remake the caliber of the other two HD Zeldas.  Don't get me wring, Ocarina and Majora are great on the 3DS!


Oh I see

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



leafeon34 said:


> Yes, it makes perfect business sense to re-release every good Wii U on the Switch.


I hope they don't. Would just enforce the "re-release" hatred.


----------



## jamezfat (Nov 19, 2017)

I never had one myself, but I'd commonly go over to a friend's house to play mario 3D world, nintendo land, mario maker and plenty of other games...


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 19, 2017)

Damn, this reads like a piece of Nintendo propaganda about their five-year plan...


----------



## froggestspirit (Nov 19, 2017)

This honestly saddens me. It could have been a great console, and it still has some good exclusives


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Nov 19, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> I'm probably one of the few who loves their Wii U, it's library is killer, the gamepad was comfortable and had some cool features in games that properly used it. It was a shame that it failed, but from it's remains came the Switch, an infinitely better system in my eyes.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Took the words right out of my mouth.
If you weren't counting other people, then it would be the whole XBOX lineup.


----------



## SkittleDash (Nov 19, 2017)

I loved Mario Kart 8, Mario Maker and Splatoon. But the games I had a lot of fun on was probably Xenoblade Chronicles X and Tokyo Mirage Sessions #FE.


----------



## SaiTheOHaireDeliveryGuy (Nov 19, 2017)

I enjoyed the Wii U. It had solid titles that I loved:
Smash
MK8
MH3U
Bayonetta 2
SM3DW
NSMBU
Mario Maker

I also enjoyed the Game pad, it was nice to play on it whilst something else was playing on TV.


----------



## orangy57 (Nov 19, 2017)

what's the deal with the Wii u hate circlejerk? It was a fun console while it lasted, and had some decent first party games to play with friends.


----------



## phalk (Nov 19, 2017)

I skipped it. But I also skipped the Wii. I hated the "wii" as a brand.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Nov 19, 2017)

Wii U still my favorite console. I could care less what console sales the most. I have so many favorite games on the system not to mention that you also get backwards compatibility with wii giving you a huge library of games.


----------



## PICTOCHAT (Nov 19, 2017)

I can't believe it's been half a decade since Wii U released. I remember playing NSMBU every day after I bought it. I still use my Wii U to play MK8 and MKWii online. Gonna get a Switch soon to play MK8DX online


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 19, 2017)

phalk said:


> I skipped it. But I also skipped the Wii. I hated the "wii" as a brand.


----------



## socialbacon (Nov 19, 2017)

It simply looked too much like a Wii, confusing consumers. 'Is it just a new controller for the Wii?'

Nintendo's mistake was modelling it after the Wii. The Wii was a family console and many families are of the opinion that once you own a toy, you don't need to upgrade to a newer version.

I bought my WiiU used about 2 years ago for $100. It was a great deal that I couldn't pass up and Nintendo's first-party games on the system were a blast to play (except Colour Splash).

The WiiU was worth a purchase for the first-party games alone. I'll probably whip it out from time to time, but I'm moving forward and cheering on the success of the Switch.


----------



## eriol33 (Nov 19, 2017)

the only reason I was interested was super mario 3d world. thanks to CEMU, I don't need to buy this thing just to play one mario game.


----------



## Stephano (Nov 19, 2017)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> Find any good deals on a used Wii U? Should be kinda cheap, at least in the $100-200 range, I bet.


I'm hoping to find one in the 120-150 range. We have 52 dollars right now that we have collectively gotten from change and college campus surveys.
I haven't really found one there yet. The best i have seen are on amazon


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 19, 2017)

Good system, good games, garbage name and marketing.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Nov 19, 2017)

I'm an early adopter of the WiiU & here are my thoughts Nintendo could've saved the WiiU had the added a play style similar to the DS but they didn't. I would say my fondest memories but I still have my WiiU even though I'm getting a Nintendo Switch for christmas


----------



## Beerus (Nov 19, 2017)

i want to get one to play smash with my 3ds but thr cheapest is like 260


----------



## qqq1 (Nov 19, 2017)

I bought a Wii U at the end of its life because I was not interested in the Switch. I'm still mad that they cut the second screen Zelda features so they could pretend like it was intended for the Switch and not the Wii U.


----------



## markehmus (Nov 19, 2017)

thanks @FIX94 for keeping the WiiU alive and enabling so much more for it


----------



## Lazyboss (Nov 19, 2017)

Wii U vs Switch? the Wii U wins by miles.
i have no idea why people hate the Wii U that much and hail the Switch even before the release, the Wii U have many exclusive games over the years and it can even play Wii games, and the Wii can play Gamecube Games, and thanx to many people who worked on Homebrew apps and made the Wii U the ultimate console for nintendo, Wii U, Wii, GC and Emulators all in one console, while the Switch have 2 or 3 games worth playing, maybe in the future the Switch will succeed then i will get one, but as of now all i see is the Switch have the same problem of the Wii U, no games, but still many people defend the switch.
shame, shame, shame.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 19, 2017)

Lazyboss said:


> Wii U vs Switch? the Wii U wins by miles.
> i have no idea why people hate the Wii U that much and hail the Switch even before the release, the Wii U have many exclusive games over the years and it can even play Wii games, and the Wii can play Gamecube Games, and thanx to many people who worked on Homebrew apps and made the Wii U the ultimate console for nintendo, Wii U, Wii, GC and Emulators all in one console, while the Switch have 2 or 3 games worth playing, maybe in the future the Switch will succeed then i will get one, but as of now all i see is the Switch have the same problem of the Wii U, no games, but still many people defend the switch.
> shame, shame, shame.


So much wrong with this post.. Not even counting formatting.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 19, 2017)

Now, wii u is useful in only one way
HOMEBREW FTW


----------



## ov3rkill (Nov 19, 2017)

I'm still a proud owner of the Switch.


----------



## Lazyboss (Nov 19, 2017)

Memoir said:


> So much wrong with this post.. Not even counting formatting.


Thank you for explaining.


----------



## bowser (Nov 19, 2017)

I love my Wii U. The failure was mainly due to bad marketing. Also, a lot of weak-minded people suffer from the "induction effect". They decide they don't like the Wii U without even trying it just because other people don't like it.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 19, 2017)

Lazyboss said:


> Thank you for explaining.



The Wii U was objectively a failure. The Switch is succeeding in ways the former could not.

"maybe in the future the Switch will succeed then i will get one"

To be completely and brutally honest? If you're that ignorant to think the Wii U had a shot and somehow the Switch is doing poorly, nothing I say will change that. Also, try to avoid such a long run on sentence. That was terrible to read.

Not to mention, poor marketing is only a small piece as to why the console did so bad. Everyone knew it was out there, not a lot of people cared for what it offered from a hardware aspect. It went to shit less than halfway through its lifespan. First party titles were there, but they weren't enough to keep the system going.. Obviously.


----------



## Lazyboss (Nov 19, 2017)

bowser said:


> I love my Wii U. The failure was mainly due to bad marketing. Also, a lot of weak-minded people suffer from the "induction effect". They decide they don't like the Wii U without even trying it just because other people don't like it.


Pretty much this, i used to hate the Wii U and keep thinking its's a failure but i didn't own one back then just because many people hates it, but now i wanted a console to enjoy with the family and after nintendo announced the Switch, that when i remembered the Wii U, really it was a good console and i don't understand why all the hate.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Nov 19, 2017)

Stephano said:


> I'm hoping to find one in the 120-150 range. We have 52 dollars right now that we have collectively gotten from change and college campus surveys.
> I haven't really found one there yet. The best i have seen are on amazon


College campus surveys, ahaha xD

But yeah, $120-150 sounds reasonable. Maybe you'll have to look online. Good luck, man, hope you find one!


----------



## invaderyoyo (Nov 19, 2017)

I bought it solely for Smash. I knew I wouldn't use it for anything else. Playing Gamecube games on it is really cool, though.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 19, 2017)

Objectively a commercial failure, but a fantastic system to play almost all Nintendo generations nearly perfectly.

I do know the WiiU is a failed generation, but the few games we had for it were pretty good, and homebrew programs let us do things Nintendo never intended us to ever do.
Gamecube and Wii games through the Gamepad? Now possible!
Emulators? Retroarch is improving!
Only thing missing is a fully featured multimedia player and miscelaneous tools


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 19, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Objectively a commercial failure, but a fantastic system to play almost Nintendo generations near perfectly.
> 
> I do know the WiiU is a failed generation, but the few games we had for it were pretty good, and homebrew programs let us do things Nintendo never intended us to ever do.
> Gamecube and Wii games through the Gamepad? Now possible!
> ...


Well, for a while i used my wii u to stream movie and tv show by using the browser to acces plex


----------



## Lazyboss (Nov 19, 2017)

Memoir said:


> The Wii U was objectively a failure. The Switch is succeeding in ways the former could not.
> 
> "maybe in the future the Switch will succeed then i will get one"
> 
> ...


English is not my language, so you have to excuse my bad English.
anyway, i don get why the Wii U failed in the eyes of the fans, i know there are many who thought that it's just a new controller for the Wii, and others thought it's a new console that you can use it as portable like the Switch now, many who got disappointed after release, yes you cannot play all games on the gamepad and some games still required the wiimote which is not even coming with the system and on top of that it's expensive, but still the WiiU have many good exclusive games.
the Switch is a good idea, don't get me wrong i like the idea of the Switch, but still it's too early to get one because there are only 2 or 3 games worth it, BOTW was meant to be on the Wii U, but when Nintendo announced it for the Switch then everyone forgot about the Wii U and act like BOTW was only for the Switch while it's the exact same game on the Wii U but no one cares.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 19, 2017)

Lazyboss said:


> English is not my language, so you have to excuse my bad English.
> anyway, i don get why the Wii U failed in the eyes of the fans, i know there are many who thought that it's just a new controller for the Wii, and others thought it's a new console that you can use it as portable like the Switch now, many who got disappointed after release, yes you cannot play all games on the gamepad and some games still required the wiimote which is not even coming with the system and on top of that it's expensive, but still the WiiU have many good exclusive games.
> the Switch is a good idea, don't get me wrong i like the idea of the Switch, but still it's too early to get one because there are only 2 or 3 games worth it, BOTW was meant to be on the Wii U, but when Nintendo announced it for the Switch then everyone forgot about the Wii U and act like BOTW was only for the Switch while it's the exact same game on the Wii U but no one cares.


Actually, switch version of botw has better graphics
Also, one reason that pushed people to get botw on switch is that nintendo announced it would be the last 1st party game for wii u
Customer.wouldnt buy wii u version, knowing its the last 1st party game to come
They prefered to buy a switch and botw and have more new 1st party game at the same time.
Mmmmmh, english isnt my native language so idk if i get understood


----------



## Filo97 (Nov 19, 2017)

I really liked it. I really don't get why people do not like it. I loved the games a lot. I played super Mario 3d world a lot, and mario bros u and LUIGI U! I LOVED Luigi U! And Mario Maker, and Splatoon, and mk8, and all the games!


----------



## wurstpistole (Nov 19, 2017)

I got very lucky and bought mine in late 2013 for like 300€ with a bunch of games and accessoires, ended up at around 120€ for the premium unit alone. That was a fair price to complete all the games worth playing. Sold it in early 2016, even with a profit. But never ever would I have spent over 300 bucks for the console alone.


----------



## HomebrewJay (Nov 19, 2017)

The Wii U nowadays is only good for its Homebrew purposes. Glad I picked one up recently for $90 at my local electronic store!


----------



## Ryccardo (Nov 19, 2017)

Memoir said:


> The Wii U was objectively a failure.


For their arbitrarily set expectations? Sure
Improvable by a better release schedule? Probably by a lot
Misleading name, bad reputation of the Wii that was mostly abandoned this decade? Yes
But I wouldnt't call 13% of the Wii (third best selling home console ever) a total disaster...


----------



## Most-Wanted (Nov 19, 2017)

Its one of the best Used consoles to buy, tons of games now and every game for Free! ,Kids don't care about generation of console, so its a perfect Christmas present after you have hacked the device for them.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 19, 2017)

I bought one at launch at a super market, we took the box to the cashier and she waved over a staff member to go get it from the back as the box’s on th shelf we’re just display box’s. My wife followed her down to the room without her knowing and staff member in the store room shouted ‘omg someone’s actually bought one of these!?!’ Lolol I guess they were over priced and stuff for the time.


----------



## xpoverzion (Nov 19, 2017)

Chary said:


> View attachment 106343​
> November 18, 2012 was a big day; Nintendo had just released its latest console onto the market. The Wii U was ready for the spotlight, armed with its tablet controller and exclusives like Nintendoland and New Super Mario Bros. U, Nintendo was ready to move into the "HD" era. Offering two variations, a white 8GB console that retailed for $299.99, and a 32GB black version, for $349.99. Bundled with it came the infamous Wii U tablet controller, Nintendoland, and the system itself. Those who purchased the console on launch also had access to third party ports and titles like Assassin's Creed III, Batman: Arkham City Armored Edition, and Sonic & All Stars Racing Transformed. It was a modest lineup, and many people balked at the mildly outdated technology and few games offered. Nintendo had high hopes for its console, projecting sales of 90 million units.
> 
> The Wii U would go on to get mild third party support, with ports of games like Deus Ex: Human Revolution, Monster Hunter 3: Ultimate, and Mass Effect 3. Ubisoft had planned to really back the Wii U, but when sales weren't up to expectations, the publisher began to turn its back on the console, to the point of taking the then to-be Wii U exclusive Rayman Legends, and making it multiplatform. Competition from stronger consoles like the Xbox One and PlayStation 4 further hurt the Wii U, as customers weren't swayed to buy a weaker console with few exclusives. Nintendo looked to be in a bind--their 2013 lineup would be crucial if they wanted to turn around their low sales.
> ...




What are my fondest memories of the Wii U??  How about the fact that it's the only Nintendo console that when hacked, can play just about every game nintendo has made over the past 30 years.  The only exception are a few platform titles that are exclusive to the switch.  Otherwise, if you know how to modify the Wii U, it's the best console Nintendo has ever made in my opinion.  Anyone who says it was a failure just didn't know how to use it/hack it properly.


----------



## Bimmel (Nov 19, 2017)

I love my Wii U. A bunch of nice games, great emulation of the Gamecube (thanks Nintendont!) and I'm able to play Wii games. Winner of the hearts.


----------



## Mefisteso (Nov 19, 2017)

Well, I could write bad things about the Wii U 3rd Party support, but since it's hacked I think it's one of the best Nintendo systems to have .
Just think about it.
You can play almost every single Nintendo game since 1985 thx to the Wii backward compatibility, massive number of emulators and injectable VC and even play with a controller of your choice(Hid to vpad). The only exceptions are Switch (obvious, huh?) and 3DS games.
I selled my Wii, GC, N64, even Gameboys and SMD, coz I've got them all in one console. It's a great way to utilize Wii U.


----------



## supaplex (Nov 19, 2017)

I still have my Wii U, I won't sell it even when I buy Switch because I have too many unfinished digital games. Right now playing Skyward Sword and Metroid Other M on Virtual Console. I also love to have sort of portable SNES and play VC games when my wife watches TV. And when I get used to stupidly small font in Xenoblade Chronicles X, I will finish it.


----------



## Xen0 (Nov 19, 2017)

Bought my one early too and honestly it isn´t that much of a failure for me. I have my 5-6 games I really loved and enjoed and thats enough for me.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 19, 2017)

From what i read, the only people who doesnt consider wii u as a failure is the common hacker


----------



## InsaneNutter (Nov 19, 2017)

The Wii U is a great console, it's got the Nintendo exclusives such as Mario Kart 8, Smash Bros and some others I really like such as Bayonetta 2 and Fast Racing Neo.

With Homebrew the console is capable of emulating every past Nintendo to date, with the exception of the 3DS.

It's a great console for those of us who enjoy local multiplayer gaming with friends. Sure i'd not have paid full price for it, however new for £140 with Mario Kart 8 was a great deal in my book.


----------



## Necron (Nov 19, 2017)

I only got Bayonetta 2, Xenoblade X, Breath of the Wild and missing DK Tropical freeze. For CEMU 
Not really a good console, but some great games to own (AKA Gamecube 2, albeit lesser)


----------



## Windowlicker (Nov 19, 2017)

May Nintendo never fail so hard ever again.


----------



## lafleche (Nov 19, 2017)

My two cents.....although.. All has been said already. 
Commercially a failure but wonderful console to own. Underestimated,  great exclusives,  hackable and the best all-in-one console to buy
Why bother buying a mini nes and snes when you can buy a machine which can do both and much much more?


----------



## nero99 (Nov 19, 2017)

Memoir said:


> I skipped the Wii U entirely. I only played it with my brother to play Mario Kart and Sm4sh. Super Mario 3D World I played on CEMU. It was and still is Nintendo's worst console to date. Not even subjectively. It tanked, and for good reason. The infamous tablet was a BAD attempt at bringing Dual Screen to the home console. Believe it or not, I believe the Switch is what the Wii U should have been.. Minus the lack of the extra screen.


But if you played it that means you didn't skip it.


----------



## YTElias (Nov 19, 2017)

I don´t have a WiiU but a 3ds
The WiiU is nothing for me


----------



## Lukerz (Nov 19, 2017)

I actually enjoyed my Wii u and even though I have a switch now I still do sometimes. Just yesterday me and some freinds enjoyed some Nintendo land and smash for Wii U together. Good times. I even liked the extra screen. It made games like Mario maker possible.


----------



## Glyptofane (Nov 19, 2017)

It's going to take a long time for the Switch to accumulate as many good titles as Wii U has and I don't see how anyone is saying the Wii U is a viable, working way of playing GameCube titles... have you actually tried it? Mario Sunshine can not be played without analog triggers.


----------



## pedro702 (Nov 19, 2017)

Glyptofane said:


> It's going to take a long time for the Switch to accumulate as many good titles as Wii U has and I don't see how anyone is saying the Wii U is a viable, working way of playing GameCube titles... have you actually tried it? Mario Sunshine can not be played without analog triggers.


yes it can lol nintendont does support gc controllers which hava analog triggers same way for original CC wich also has them and even for the gamepad,CCpro and wiiupro if you press the upper left shoulder button you can do half presses wich make every game playable, you obviosuly never used nintendont since you can even use the wiiu gc adapter and gc controllers.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 19, 2017)

didn't even last 5 years man what a failure it was...


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 19, 2017)

Bladexdsl said:


> didn't even last 5 years man what a failure it was...


well, it'S still a great success



for hackers


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 19, 2017)

The games were great, buuuutttttt...


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 19, 2017)

growlbunny said:


> The games were great, buuuutttttt...


wtf, why are you talking about butt, this isnt the place


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 19, 2017)

growlbunny said:


> The games were great, buuuutttttt...


Take it outside, buddy.


----------



## erikas (Nov 19, 2017)

the wii u was my first nintendo home console. Thanks to it i was able to play wii games as well. It's current the best console to have if you want to experience the entire history of nintendo games, as you can also get every game from n64 to breath of the wild on it.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 19, 2017)

erikas said:


> the wii u was my first nintendo home console. Thanks to it i was able to play wii games as well. It's current the best console to have if you want to experience the entire history of nintendo games, as you can also get every game from *Famicom* to breath of the wild on it.


Ftfy


----------



## DragonBoy (Nov 19, 2017)

Most of you guys speak without really knowing and understanding the machine... I agree with some of you that ultimatelly Wii U, in simple words is a lasy upgrade from Wii (still overall was better hardwarewise then PS3 or 360) and the price was a bit more then it should. However, it had some interesting technologies and the games were actually very good! The problem is that people love to pay and support useless microtransactions and play PRO, FIFA and MADDEN every single year as well as Call of Battlefield  (which is more or less the same recepy as the sports games). Games which inovate once every now and then and the only thing they offer is a patched expirience from the previous year.

Dreamcast was very simillar with Wii U and many people still think to this day that it was one of the greatest consoles SEGA ever produced.

Wii U combined with homebrew (I understand that I step into other territories now but I see it as a very strong point of WiiU), can be a wonderful, HDMI/sort range portable Gamecube/Wii/WiiU console, full of games, emulators and other nice homebrew that can keep someone busy for many years. Paying 150-180euros for a console which can do all that, I think is well worth it.

Of course, for the types that like sports and Call of Battlefield games, this console is rubish...


----------



## cashonly (Nov 19, 2017)

I bought my Wii U a couple a months ago. I play Splatoon every night. Also, Legend of Zelda, NSMB U, Mario Kart 8 and Super Mario Wolrd 3D. I dont regret to bought it.


----------



## Glyptofane (Nov 19, 2017)

pedro702 said:


> yes it can lol nintendont does support gc controllers which hava analog triggers same way for original CC wich also has them and even for the gamepad,CCpro and wiiupro if you press the upper left shoulder button you can do half presses wich make every game playable, you obviosuly never used nintendont since you can even use the wiiu gc adapter and gc controllers.


I don't own the adapter and imagine few do, but that info about the half presses is something new to me. Thanks!

I use Nintendont, but only on the original Wii with real GCN controllers. Also, I didn't realize the original CC had analog triggers. I only have the CCP. Going to have to seek out an original now.


----------



## codezer0 (Nov 19, 2017)

Would still pick one up, but Nintendo trying to charge within spitting distance of a brand new Switch for a refurbished WiiU is absolutely dildos.

Nevermind the fact that to date, I've yet to see a single Nintendo Switch, anywhere. Not in any retailers, new or used.


----------



## Lazyboss (Nov 19, 2017)

DragonBoy said:


> Most of you guys speak without really knowing and understanding the machine... I agree with some of you that ultimatelly Wii U, in simple words is a lasy upgrade from Wii (still overall was better hardwarewise then PS3 or 360) and the price was a bit more then it should. However, it had some interesting technologies and the games were actually very good! The problem is that people love to pay and support useless microtransactions and play PRO, FIFA and MADDEN every single year as well as Call of Battlefield  (which is more or less the same recepy as the sports games). Games which inovate once every now and then and the only thing they offer is a patched expirience from the previous year.
> 
> Dreamcast was very simillar with Wii U and many people still think to this day that it was one of the greatest consoles SEGA ever produced.
> 
> ...


Someone give this man a cookie


----------



## Ulieq (Nov 19, 2017)

Sack of crap just like the Switch, the only diff now is that Nintendo emptied their bank accounts on advertising and paying off reviewers/advertisers.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 19, 2017)

Ulieq said:


> Sack of crap just like the Switch, the only diff now is that Nintendo emptied their bank accounts on advertising and paying off reviewers/advertisers.


Have you tried either to back this statement?
Or are you just flaming for the sake of flaming?


----------



## Diego788 (Nov 19, 2017)

Wii turns 11 today :^D


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 19, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Have you tried either to back this statement?
> Or are you just flaming for the sake of flaming?


I fucking love you
Well... in a furry way


----------



## WhiteMaze (Nov 19, 2017)

*Happy birthday Wii U!*

A shame that you're actually a *great console *but your retarded parents decided to fuck up your childhood and are now focusing on the Switch newborn only while telling you they wish you'd never been born. 

I'm sure you'll grow up to be a *great *serial killer.

Don't worry though. The Playstation Vita feels you.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Nov 19, 2017)

i think i got my wii u over 3 years ago ,sometime 2014 i think.

i got it mainly for SSB4, i bought it bundled with SSB4/MK8 , it was worth every penny.
i love the console.

and i still play on it very often , wii ngc wii u vcs etc.
and i also at times use it to watch anime.

the WiiU is great stuff.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 19, 2017)

WhiteMaze said:


> *Happy birthday Wii U!*
> 
> A shame that you're actually a *great console *but your retarded parents decided to fuck up your childhood and are now focusing on the Switch newborn only while telling you they wish you'd never been born.
> 
> ...


well, thats one way to see it
im more thinking the way how hundreads of dog and cat get abandonned on july 1st every year in quebec


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Nov 19, 2017)

WhiteMaze said:


> Don't worry though. The Playstation Vita feels you.


oh yes it does :/


----------



## pedro702 (Nov 19, 2017)

Glyptofane said:


> I don't own the adapter and imagine few do, but that info about the half presses is something new to me. Thanks!
> 
> I use Nintendont, but only on the original Wii with real GCN controllers. Also, I didn't realize the original CC had analog triggers. I only have the CCP. Going to have to seek out an original now.


few do? i think anyone that has a wiiu hacked probably has a wiiu gc adapter either official or mayflash since they are preety cheap, original CC is kinda ass, your better off investing on wiiu pro and use the half press or wiiu gc adapter for nintendont and ssbu really.


----------



## RowanDDR (Nov 19, 2017)

Article does not mention BOTW, wow. The world's #1 ranked game, and so good on WiiU that it makes the Switch look pointless in many ways.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 19, 2017)

RowanDDR said:


> Article does not mention BOTW, wow. The world's #1 ranked game, and so good on WiiU that it makes the Switch look pointless in many ways.


actually, releasing it on wii u was pointless
why wasting your money on wii u botw, knowing its the last 1st party game for the console, instead of investing more into the switch where you  can get the same game(with better graphics btw) and get more 1st party games
honnestly, 95% of people who buy nintendo consoles do it for 1st party game
the rest, rare people, buy it for 3rd party game

now i have a question, is 2nd party game a thing?


----------



## Hanafuda (Nov 19, 2017)

Never should've called it Wii U. Biggest mistake in Nintendo history.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 19, 2017)

I personally love the wii u.  it's about the only system I play anymore.  it doesn't have a lot of great games, but the ones that are great (mostly 1st and 2nd party games) are amazing.  I keep coming back to tropical freeze and wooly world.    I'm trying to beat tropical freeze (100%) without dying, but there are too many places to screw up.  lol  with wooly world, which I just started playing again, I had forgotten how adorable it was.  I'm trying to beat that game without dying, but like tropical freeze, I always manage to screw up.  I have 200%/100% respectively with both games, so I'm trying this on new save files.  I wish I could go back to dkc 3, but I have 103%, 104%, and 105% save files which is all the save slots.  this is on the wii u as well.  I can't seem to get 105% on the actual cart with my retron.  lightning lookout! is brutal with no dk barrels and no midway barrel.  I also have 100% on yoshi's island on the wii u without save states.  I feel that save states are cheap.  I haven't gone back to super mario 64.  I beat it with 100% on the wii u, but I lost all saves and games when my hdd crashed.  super mario 64, imo, is frustrating especially getting the 100 coins in each stage.  there's really no margin for error or very little of it.  the wii u is also where I fell in love with shovel knight.  I have it for the 3ds and the ps4 as well.  the ps4 version is the one where I finally beat the game without dying after having gone through the game many times on the wii u.  I have so many fond memories of the system that I could go on for hours talking about it.  I want a switch badly, so I can carry on the tradition.


----------



## Azmort (Nov 19, 2017)

I love it, the homebrew on it made it the best emulation station and it is the Smash Bros machine, something that my friends and I have played far more than Halo or another console multiplayer.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 19, 2017)

Nintenyearolds deluding themselves that the WiiU is a good console is amazing. Good consoles don't live for 3 years. That's not actually a thing.
You might be able to derive a small speck of worth out of the very small pool of exclusives, because what it did have were great, but there's no denying it was an absolute failure. Poor advertising, poor branding, poor 3rd party support, poor 1st party support, underpowered last gen specs. It had absolutely nothing going for it. Nintendo ending its life early was a clear cut, undeniable, admittance that it was a failure. Any delusions of success are simply human nature to try and justify a purchase. Hell I bought the thing at launch, and did have fun on it, but that doesn't change the truth.



RowanDDR said:


> Article does not mention BOTW, wow. The world's #1 ranked game, and so good on WiiU that it makes the Switch look pointless in many ways.



Oh yeah BOTW on WiiU makes the switch soo pointless.
What with the WiiU's SOLID 20 FPS if you stand still looking at a wall, and god forbid you go anywhere near Kakariko. Enjoy crashes and even worse FPS just for being there. Enjoy those frame drops below 20 just for moving.
Mm yeah totally makes the switch irrelevant.
(even though it already has a bigger library of AAA exclusives than the WiiU, not even a year after its release)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 19, 2017)

I just got a Switch a few days ago (after being on the fence before release and put off a little by the reports of hardware trouble early on) and I've got to say, it is pretty great so far. Never tried a Wii U but the sales numbers say what needed to be said. I might've enjoyed it if I used one, I might not have, but I always thought the name was ridiculous. The Switch certainly feels inspired by the Wii U, only with a better name and even better portability.

I like the Switch, and this is coming from a primarily PC gamer now. Despite the cues from the Wii U, it's quite a unique console and if the Wii U helped conceive the Switch, it was worth it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 19, 2017)

Ulieq said:


> Sack of crap just like the Switch, the only diff now is that Nintendo emptied their bank accounts on advertising and paying off reviewers/advertisers.



Lol, try to flame harder at least


----------



## Flirkyn (Nov 19, 2017)

A great console that I loved (and still love tbh). Got it in 2014 to be prepared for Xenoblade X (which, like every Xeno game, are one of my favorite game ever with more than 150h in there, and more coming) and because I've always loved Nintendo Console. I've never regretted it.

Unfortunatly, this console had a sad story. Between one of the worst marketing I've ever saw, a terrible architecture for developpers (I honestly wasn't bothered by it's graphics capacities, but from what I heard, it's a pain in the ass to develop for it), a bashing from player and editor alike, and a terrible support from Nintendo, it's really a shame that this console didn't have a good treatment.

But even with it's more or less limited library, I still love it and have games to finish, like Tokyo Mirage Session (which I've play again earlier today), Project Zero 5, Xenoblade X post game, and some more.


----------



## DarthDub (Nov 19, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> Nintenyearolds deluding themselves that the WiiU is a good console is amazing. Good consoles don't live for 3 years. That's not actually a thing.
> You might be able to derive a small speck of worth out of the very small pool of exclusives, because what it did have were great, but there's no denying it was an absolute failure. Poor advertising, poor branding, poor 3rd party support, poor 1st party support, underpowered last gen specs. It had absolutely nothing going for it. Nintendo ending its life early was a clear cut, undeniable, admittance that it was a failure. Any delusions of success are simply human nature to try and justify a purchase. Hell I bought the thing at launch, and did have fun on it, but that doesn't change the truth.
> 
> 
> ...


20 fps? Sure when it was first released. Then it got patches to fix it.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 19, 2017)

DarthDub said:


> 20 fps? Sure when it was first released. Then it got patches to fix it.


Just like on the Switch. Jeeez


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 19, 2017)

DarthDub said:


> 20 fps? Sure when it was first released. Then it got patches to fix it.



Fix is a very strong word.
It made it slightly less shit on the WiiU, and fantastic on the Switch even when not in handheld mode (which ran flawlessly from launch luckily).
The best part about it being on WiiU is now an emulator has enabled people to play it with the capabilities of PC hardware (and horrifying modding ability).


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 19, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> Fix is a very strong word.
> It made it slightly less shit on the WiiU, and fantastic on the Switch even when not in handheld mode (which ran flawlessly from launch luckily).
> The best part about it being on WiiU is now an emulator has enabled people to play it with the capabilities of PC hardware (and horrifying modding ability).


I have to agree about the fix part. Surely not perfect, but sensitively running a lot better now. Obviously we're talking about the WiiU's weak hardware, and it's honestly already impressive it could run such a massive game.


----------



## DarthDub (Nov 19, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> Fix is a very strong word.
> It made it slightly less shit on the WiiU, and fantastic on the Switch even when not in handheld mode (which ran flawlessly from launch luckily).
> The best part about it being on WiiU is now an emulator has enabled people to play it with the capabilities of PC hardware (and horrifying modding ability).


I'm sure if Iwata was still alive we wouldn't have had framerate issues.


----------



## Missing Number (Nov 19, 2017)

i wish switch and wii u switched places, with the single screen experience coming first, and the dual screen following after, released as a hub for both the switch and 3ds to connect multiple to the tv while having a brain of its own for added power

and the poster boy for this "Switch Hub" would be The Legend of Zelda: Four Swords Epic ~ a multiplayer expansion to Breath of the Wild


----------



## xpoverzion (Nov 19, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> actually, releasing it on wii u was pointless
> why wasting your money on wii u botw, knowing its the last 1st party game for the console, instead of investing more into the switch where you  can get the same game(with better graphics btw) and get more 1st party games
> honnestly, 95% of people who buy nintendo consoles do it for 1st party game
> the rest, rare people, buy it for 3rd party game
> ...


Why waste your money on a wii u botw???  How about because the Wii U can also play 1000's of other games that span Nintendo's entire 30 year history??  Compare that to switch which only has 5-10 titles worth playing at the moment.  Those that know anything about Nintendo gaming know that the Wii U is vastly superior to the switch in terms of bang for the buck and number of titles, new, and classic that can be played on it.  Maybe in about 5 years the switch will be worth buying as it's library matures, as well as the possibility of hacking it.  Even by then, the Wii U will still be a console worth owning for all it's flexibility, and huge game library that spans 30 years.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 19, 2017)

xpoverzion said:


> Why waste your money on a wii u botw???  How about because the Wii U can also play 1000's of other games that span Nintendo's entire 30 year history??  Compare that to switch which only has 5-10 titles worth playing at the moment.  Those that know anything about Nintendo gaming know that the Wii U is vastly superior to the switch in terms of bang for the buck and number of titles, new, and classic that can be played on it.



Argument doesn't hold water. Come back in 4 years. If it's the same? Then cool. The switch has only been around for 8 months.

I get your point, but it's just not valid to compare an old console to a brand new one that's still building its library.

VC is coming sooner or later (hopefully sooner) and we're already getting decent third party support.. Even if it's currently rereleases, but that just opens the door to Third Party exclusives that we missed out on with the Wii U.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 19, 2017)

xpoverzion said:


> Why waste your money on a wii u botw???  How about because the Wii U can also play 1000's of other games that span Nintendo's entire 30 year history??  Compare that to switch which only has 5-10 titles worth playing at the moment.  Those that know anything about Nintendo gaming know that the Wii U is vastly superior to the switch in terms of bang for the buck and number of titles, new, and classic that can be played on it.  Maybe in about 5 years the switch will be worth buying as it's library matures, as well as the possibility of hacking it.  Even by then, the Wii U will still be a console worth owning for all it's flexibility, and huge game library that spans 30 years.


wtf are you talking about?
when did i say wii u wasnt worth buying?
i said BOTW WII U wasnt worth, because everyone will move to the switch for more exclusivity
dont dream boy, botw was the last game for this console, nothing new will come out of it.
what im saying is, if youre a nintendo fanboy, better to get botw on switch rather than wii u


----------



## RowanDDR (Nov 20, 2017)

Lol at people saying Switch BOTW has "better graphics".


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 20, 2017)

RowanDDR said:


> Lol at people saying Switch BOTW has "better graphics".


why?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 20, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> why?


inb4 cemu


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 20, 2017)

Memoir said:


> inb4 cemu


lol, i hope you realise cemu is a wii u emulator, 
switch still has better graphics than "cemu version"


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 20, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> lol, i hope you realise cemu is a wii u emulator,
> switch still has better graphics than "cemu version"



Alright, don't be THAT guy. Yes, I'm well aware that CEMU is an emulator. I'm also well aware that BotW looks and feels infinitely better with those tweaks on CEMU..


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 20, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Alright, don't be THAT guy. Yes, I'm well aware that CEMU is an emulator. I'm also well aware that BotW looks and feels infinitely better with those tweaks on CEMU..


seems like you havent tryed switch version


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 20, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> seems like you havent tryed switch version



First version I've tried. It's clear you haven't tried the modified version. The Switch version looks beautiful, but when you take away the limitations of the hardware, the game looks MUCH better.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 20, 2017)

Memoir said:


> First version I've tried. It's clear you haven't tried the modified version. The Switch version looks beautiful, but when you take away the limitations of the hardware, the game looks MUCH better.


cemu now allows to remove hardware limit?
i didnt know, thanks for telling me


----------



## SG854 (Nov 20, 2017)

RowanDDR said:


> Lol at people saying Switch BOTW has "better graphics".


Ya that didn't make sense to me either. It runs at a better frame rate and a higher resolution but graphics are the same. If they made any tweaks to graphics then they are very minor.



Hanafuda said:


> Never should've called it Wii U. Biggest mistake in Nintendo history.


Stupidest console name they ever came up with.



Hells Malice said:


> Nintenyearolds deluding themselves that the WiiU is a good console is amazing. Good consoles don't live for 3 years. That's not actually a thing.
> You might be able to derive a small speck of worth out of the very small pool of exclusives, because what it did have were great, but there's no denying it was an absolute failure. Poor advertising, poor branding, poor 3rd party support, poor 1st party support, underpowered last gen specs. It had absolutely nothing going for it. Nintendo ending its life early was a clear cut, undeniable, admittance that it was a failure. Any delusions of success are simply human nature to try and justify a purchase. Hell I bought the thing at launch, and did have fun on it, but that doesn't change the truth.
> 
> 
> ...


I got the Wii U Breath of the Wild since the second week it came out, I did over 100 shrines and beat the game and not once did it crash on me.

I do like the Wii U because its 3 consoles in one. It natively supports Gamecube, Wii and Wii U over HDMI. Even though the Wii supports component cable (HDMI and Component basically outputs the same picture quality) my tv upscaler sucks so having the Wii U upscale my Gamecube and Wii games is much better.

But other than recently hacking I barley played my Wii U. I got the top games released for it, they were cool but I didn't like the Wii U much. Until I hacked it, now its my best hacked console as of right now especially with emulators.


----------



## SG854 (Nov 20, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Have you tried either to back this statement?
> Or are you just flaming for the sake of flaming?


You know a lot of people say that, but I don't even know if its true or not. They say that with Breath of the Wild and with the new Mario Odyssey game. I mean big name companies like EA can pay to get good reviews for Battle Front 2 and yet that game still got slightly above average reviews. If big name companies can pay their way to get good 9's and 10's reviews then how come many aren't doing it.



Stephano said:


> I'm hoping to find one in the 120-150 range. We have 52 dollars right now that we have collectively gotten from change and college campus surveys.
> I haven't really found one there yet. The best i have seen are on amazon


Oh wow, how do you plan on getting games for it as they cost money? Are you hacking to pirate? If so then your going to need to get yourself a spare HDD and SD if you don't have one already which is even more money.


----------



## Sathya (Nov 20, 2017)

i love wii u because also can play wii games.
but why wii u is failure? so the best nintendo console is wii or switch?


----------



## GunzOfNavarone (Nov 20, 2017)

I didn't pick one up until a few years down the line and even then the price of it hadn't dropped, but the games had. I purchased the games I wanted which were mainly exclusives and then shortly after IOSU was released, so I installed it and sold all the games. I've still got it set up on my TV and play it every so often as it had some decent games, sadly though not enough.


----------



## Jayro (Nov 20, 2017)

Let's not forget the regular Wii turned 11 today.


----------



## Stephano (Nov 20, 2017)

SG854 said:


> you plan on getting games for it as they cost money? Are you hacking to pirate? If so then your going to need to get yourself a spare HDD and SD if you don't have one already which is even more money.


No, we do plan on purchasing BotW, we are just taking things one step at a time.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Nov 20, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> actually, releasing it on wii u was pointless
> why wasting your money on wii u botw, knowing its the last 1st party game for the console, instead of investing more into the switch where you  can get the same game(with better graphics btw) and get more 1st party games
> honnestly, 95% of people who buy nintendo consoles do it for 1st party game
> the rest, rare people, buy it for 3rd party game
> ...



Yeh. It's called Mario + Rabbids and it looks atrocious.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 20, 2017)

hmm, feels older than that.

That said I usually pay more attention to the drawn out deaths of consoles and assume they had a life beforehand. Such an assumption would not play in the case of the wii u.


----------



## ToonGoomba (Nov 20, 2017)

Those five years will always be known as "The Dark Ages of Nintendo".


----------



## Stephano (Nov 20, 2017)

ToonGoomba said:


> Those five years will always be known as "The Dark Ages of Nintendo".


Virtual Boy?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 20, 2017)

What a failure. I regretted bought Wii and sold it. Now, I am glad that I never bought it in the first place.


----------



## chrisman02 (Nov 20, 2017)

Huh.  The Wii U had its own version of Smash Bros?

Really shows how little hype there was around the U and how much it failed.  I didn't realize it had already been out 5 years and I didn't even know there was a version of Smash on it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 20, 2017)

ToonGoomba said:


> Those five years will always be known as "The Dark Ages of Nintendo".


The wii had withered on the vine for several years prior to the wii u being pushed out, and other than the wii (which itself has a list of asterisks several pages long) Nintendo's home consoles had not exactly been competitive since the SNES.


----------



## ToonGoomba (Nov 20, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Virtual Boy?


Oh yeah, the regretful ages. They need to bring virtual boy back as a TRUE vr headset, and we can use joy-cons for motion controls


----------



## |<roni&g (Nov 20, 2017)

Bought my WiiU for £130 in 2016, had loadiine and several games on it the same day, good buy in my book, but the game library is far too small


----------



## 330 (Nov 20, 2017)

ToonGoomba said:


> Those five years will always be known as "The Dark Ages of Nintendo".


I'm 100% sure that Nintendo would've never attempted what they've done with the Wii U without the lifebelt that was the 3DS. They even tried to cripple the games that came out there for a while to promote the Wii U.


----------



## netovsk (Nov 20, 2017)

The best console when it comes to 1st party and exclusives. For multiplats there is PC.


----------



## Reecey (Nov 20, 2017)

My fondest memory of the WiiU was waiting for Super Mario 3D World which was a huge disappointment when it arrived!  Even though the WiiU flopped, yes I was one of the many that pre-ordered it with ZombiU Premium Package and paid a whopping £329.99p from Game, compared to my Nintendo Switch buy, which now I feel really ripped off! I think the WiiU had so much potential it was sadly let down and the fact they kept you hanging all the while with Zelda Breath of Wild that did not go down well with fans! also trolling it to death with the Wii blend in, ruined it for many! you felt like in the end all you where getting was a Wii+, not a new console..


----------



## Taffy (Nov 20, 2017)

smash and kart.

Smash disk got scratched though and now its useless


----------



## depaul (Nov 20, 2017)

Today I turned on my WiiU and noticed the Mii was shut down permanently, besides even the Warawara plaza only gives you "old" "generic" Mii messages, like : "You can connect to internet and play with friends"... etc. I know it's no big deal, but it just made me sad. I really loved my Wii U


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 20, 2017)

never owned one...


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Nov 20, 2017)

The Wii U was a console with horrible marketing and awesome games. I've had a lot of fun with it, but it failed so hard from the first months that it quickly became a heavy weight for Nintendo.


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 20, 2017)

i would only but the wii u to play emulators on but the xbox is better for that sadly...


----------



## CallmeBerto (Nov 20, 2017)

Got the Zelda WW bundle to this day. While I almost never play it I did enjoy the heck out of XBCX and Super Mario, Smash and Mario Kart 8


----------



## ToonGoomba (Nov 20, 2017)

I hated how every tv ad had cringy little kids...The switch ads are lit. They are far more superior. "Well hot buttered popcorn thats a deal"


----------



## Eddypikachu (Nov 20, 2017)

I bought it late into its life cycle, like summer of 2016, so my experience with it was great since it already had a lot of really great first oarty titles like 3d world, bayo 2, pikmig 3, dk tropical freeze, w101, smash wii u, and splatoon, I dont regret my purchase at all. Plus I skipped out on the wii bc I didnt have enough money back then so I also got the chance to play the entire wii library so thats great too, and even now I still use my wii u every now and then to play ds games on loadiine. The gamepad was super comfortable for me and I do miss having two screens for things like splatoon. So yeah I liked the wii u a lot


----------



## september796 (Nov 20, 2017)

wii u is exclusively for nintendo fans.. if you're not then you probably hated it


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 20, 2017)

Jayro said:


> Let's not forget the regular Wii turned 11 today.


youre a bit late, wii got released on november 19, not 20



WhiteMaze said:


> Yeh. It's called Mario + Rabbids and it looks atrocious.


hum... so like, a 3rd part producer using 1st party stuff, right?


----------



## WhiteMaze (Nov 20, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> hum... so like, a 3rd part producer using 1st party stuff, right?



Something of that nature I would assume.


----------



## RowanDDR (Nov 21, 2017)

Sathya said:


> i love wii u because also can play wii games.



With Nintendon't via the vWii you can play GC games too. So let's hand it to the Wii U, it's good bang for buck that this console can play GC, Wii, and Wii U games... plus tons of other older systems via Retroarch of course.


----------



## Jayro (Nov 21, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> youre a bit late, wii got released on november 19, not 20
> 
> 
> hum... so like, a 3rd part producer using 1st party stuff, right?


It was still November 19th when I made the post, I'm Pacific standard time.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 21, 2017)

WhiteMaze said:


> Something of that nature I would assume.





Jayro said:


> It was still November 19th when I made the post, I'm Pacific standard time.


Lol

Yes, thats all i have to say

Lol


----------



## Jayro (Nov 21, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Lol
> 
> Yes, thats all i have to say
> 
> Lol


Yeah, yeah... I always appear late to the party compared to the rest of the world, but at least I'm not in Alaska or Hawaii. They're both dead-last.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 21, 2017)

Jayro said:


> Yeah, yeah... I always appear late to the party compared to the rest of the world, but at least I'm not in Alaska or Hawaii. They're both dead-last.


Alaska is probly the best states in usa.
But its just the point of view of a quebecois


----------



## bjaxx87 (Nov 21, 2017)

While I agree that the Wii U couldn't compete with MS and Sony, I honestly enjoyed it a whole lot more than the Wii.

I mean, what killer titles did the Wii have? Two 3D Mario games, one 2D Mario game, Metroid Prime 3, Smash, Mario Kart, Xenoblade, Donkey Kong Country and one of the least appreciated Zelda games since Zelda II. To me the Wii was more of a party console with outdated technology (not even HDMI...) which I rarely used for "core gaming". It even made me buy my first non-Nintendo console, an Xbox 360.

The Wii U also had entries of all the series above except for Metroid (well, there's Axiom Verge, though) and most of them were superior (Okay I'm not talking about Galaxy, of course).

All in all the Wii U re-introduced me to Nintendo gaming and my stack of cool games in blue cases is far bigger than the white one. The amount of high quality "Nindies" is a plus too!

So yeah, while I own a Switch, my Wii U still keeps me busy and my Wii keeps collecting dust.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Nov 21, 2017)

Still playing Wii and Wii U regularly. And I have no interest in the Switch so far. I'm also very disappointed that they let the Wiimote pointer go. Pointing on the switch is problematic without a sensor bar (see World of Goo).


----------



## kai_dranzer2003 (Nov 21, 2017)

Smash 4 its still the best in the Evo


----------



## nashismo (Nov 22, 2017)

The WiiU was great! Specially modded. But it depends on the person.

Even though it is the most amazing retro gaming console (Gamecube, DS, Wii, WiiU, VC games, etc) it just not worth it for some people. Why? Because for example, in my case, I can emulate ALL those game on my PC already! So, it becomes redundant!

If you don't have a good PC, (you have a shitty laptop, etc) I think is an amazing console if not the BEST emulato/retro gaming console out there.

Personally I sold it off, and bought myself an i7 6700  with the money I got from it! hehehe. Cemu runs great now! Hahahah


----------



## wafflestick (Nov 23, 2017)

Bought it, played Bayonetta 2, sold it the next month and That's pretty much it. Kinda want one again for smash, Xenoblade x, and some Mario though


----------



## Obveron (Nov 25, 2017)

netovsk said:


> The best console when it comes to 1st party and exclusives. For multiplats there is PC.



Unless you care about local multiplayer on multiplats, because most pc versions of multiplats strip out the local multiplayer that console versions include.


----------



## Jarmenti (Nov 28, 2017)

Bought my wii U Mario Kart bundle back when that launched (2014 i think). After playing the hell out of MK it sat for a while, then the mod scene started getting good w/ Loadiine etc... as it is today I can't say I regret my purchase, especially how the mod scene is now, with Gamecube injects retroarch, and all that good stuff! I still laugh when people come by and ask what the hell system that is.... talk about a marketing failure. Most people think its pretty darn cool after playing it!


----------



## fluggy2003 (Nov 28, 2017)

Great console!


----------



## Nalaflow3rs (Nov 30, 2017)

Memoir said:


> I skipped the Wii U entirely. I only played it with my brother to play Mario Kart and Sm4sh. Super Mario 3D World I played on CEMU. It was and still is Nintendo's worst console to date. Not even subjectively. It tanked, and for good reason. The infamous tablet was a BAD attempt at bringing Dual Screen to the home console. Believe it or not, I believe the Switch is what the Wii U should have been.. Minus the lack of the extra screen.



Totally agree, Wii U could of been a great console but it was just wasted potential =3= Did have some great games and ports tho I might add! o:


----------



## Captain_N (Dec 15, 2017)

I liked the wii u. Shame the third partied never actually tried. When gamestop starts selling Wii U games for 50% off and d 70% off like they did for gamecube games im going to try to collect as many as i can. I was able to get a Wii U kiosk and a Amiibo kiosk from the wii u gen. Anything wii U will be rare in 10 years. Do you find any turbo graphics cd games in thrift stores? Nope it will be like that, where its online and expensive. I need to get a White Wii u for my Kiosk or a Kiosk Wii U....


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 15, 2017)

Captain_N said:


> Shame the third partied never actually tried.



Is it the responsibility (or good business sense) of the third parties to try or does Nintendo have to incentivise such things to happen? They seemed somewhat light on the latter, almost like it was the 8 and 16 bit days and it was still a privilege to work with them.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 15, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> i guess most part of people would say
> who cares



You are right. I am going to say that myself because I dont care about Wii U, lol!


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 15, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Is it the responsibility (or good business sense) of the third parties to try or does Nintendo have to incentivise such things to happen? They seemed somewhat light on the latter, almost like it was the 8 and 16 bit days and it was still a privilege to work with them.



A lot of the third party ports were absolute garbage, performing worse than their previous gen iterations. Ubisoft games running 15-20 fps didn't do sales any favors.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 15, 2017)

While I certainly like to see a good job done I am not sure I am going to let Nintendo off the hook just yet.

The others seem to enforce a measure of quality control and performance parity, and if the incentives were properly done I am sure it would have been better still.


----------



## bennyman123abc (Dec 15, 2017)

The Wii U is, by far, my favorite Nintendo console that I own. I do not own the Switch yet, which might be a game changer for me. Once Homebrew was released, the Wii U could pretty much do anything that a Nintendo fanboy would want it to. My venture into the Wii U library began the Christmas of 2014. I got the Legend of Zelda Wind Waker HD package which came with the free, downloadable Zelda Historia book along with a downloadable copy of the game, The Legend of Zelda Wind Waker HD. I also got Mario Kart 8 that Christmas, and to this very day, I play the HELL out of that game with over 1200 hours logged on that game alone. That game is the one game my Sister and I don't try to kill each other over. After a while, the virtual console selection became quite interesting with the introduction of Wii and Nintendo DS VC titles. The only good DS VC title released, in my opinion, was Mario Kart DS. That was one of the only Mario Kart games that I actually ENJOYED battle mode on. It also had an amazing mission mode that enticed my Mom to play it while I was in pre-school. As mentioned in the OP, Splatoon was a pretty good game. I only have around 50 hours logged on that game because I never got into it too much. Alongside the title library however, there is the homebrew scene. That homebrew scene is why I joined the Temp in the first place (Well, came back to it in 2016). After the homebrew itself got a tad bit stale, the vWii homebrew allowed for the playing of GameCube games. I beat Super Mario Sunshine for the first time after 13 years by playing it on the Wii U. In fact, I don't know how that game didn't get a port to a newer console like Super Mario 64 did. Super Mario Sunshine is a classic in my opinion. Now that the Wii U has hit the EOL, I kind of feel upset. The Wii U had one last kicker that also made it to the Switch known as, The Legend of Zelda Breath of the Wild (Which made game of the year! _*screes*_). After that however, Nintendo dropped support for the Wii U and left it to die in the grave they dug for it. However, the Wii U will still live on in the eyes of fans like myself. I apologize for this line of text but, I am writing this on the world's smallest Chromebook.


----------

